# polyurethane over linseed oil



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

3 years ago I linseed oiled a patio ceiling. It's held up quite well with a small amt. of mildew. Usually I'd clean it and re do it, but I'm moving out of the area and the homeowner want's something more permanent. Can I put on a few coat of poly? Will it take to the oiled cedar? or will he have to find someone else he trusts to do the job. Thanks/ pd


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

As long as you use oil based you won't have any problems :thumbsup:


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Make sure sand all areas first if sand paper gums up strip the linseed oil then i would go sikkens on exterior or spar varnish. Is the porch ceiling protected from the elements?.Changing temps alot of variables


----------

